# Second opinion male or female?



## 420NewbieRoyce (Aug 14, 2013)

Just needing a second opinion.  I believe that all these are males, would you agree?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2013)

I can't tell on the middle pic, but the rest are boys...


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you!  That's what I thought to bad to bad so so sad!  They have to go!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2013)

sorry.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2013)

I agree...thats a Male and about to pre-ejackulate...better bin him and Mist the room and others for stray pollen

:48:


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Aug 14, 2013)

OMG you think it has already drop pollen!!!!!


----------



## kaotik (Aug 14, 2013)

nah, you should be fine royce


----------



## Melvan (Aug 14, 2013)

That second one doesn't look male to me, yet. It looks like you're just getting the swelling on that one, might push out hairs, might turn to balls. I'd wait a couple of days on that second pic just to be sure.


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Aug 14, 2013)

Well they are dumped!  Did not want to take chances.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 14, 2013)

Dig that. And it's a couple of weeks after they start to show balls before they're putting out real doses of pollen. Yours look like they've only been in flower 7 days? Maybe 10?


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Aug 14, 2013)

They vegged for about 8 weeks, then went to 12/12, been 12/12 for a week.  I have grown this strain before and these three did not have any of the same characteristics as the girl did.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 14, 2013)

If it's just an F1 crossing being sold as a "strain" you'll have many, many phenotype expressions. But, if it was a gal, that was mirroring the structure of a male, it probably would have ended up some stretchy pain in the butt you wouldn't want to deal with anyway.


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Aug 14, 2013)

Well the female produced beautiful nugs, she showed her white pistals quick, these three grew up exactly the same way she did and they showed the balls.  So out they went thanks god I dont have to waste anymore water.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2013)

Ive had a Male drop while in veg and pollenate a pistil ..so has a friend and he grew that seed out ..was verry wierd but can happen..as a precation I would still mist the room:aok:..cant hurt

will not that most male prflowers are steril but why take chances I say


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Aug 14, 2013)

Very true thanks 4U!!


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 14, 2013)

they look female I see hairs not balls


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Aug 14, 2013)

Really cause I did not see one hair at all, must be my eyes.  I have been watching them like a hawk.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 14, 2013)

Second pic, I couldn't tell, rest are males... I see you sorted it anyways. 

And, like 4U, I just recently had a male drop balls over night in my veg room. Got him out quick.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought the the balls hung from the the hairs which indicates a male plant but I am new to this I could be wrong


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Aug 14, 2013)

When I see those balls at the apex give me a red flag that its going to be male.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 14, 2013)

it very well maybe I was unaware that was an indication of a male plant


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 14, 2013)

Here you go. Good "vs" image   (obviously, change x's to t's in link)

hxxp://www.420magazine.com/gallery/data/500/male-n-female_bigger.jpg

And another: 

hxxp://sportproag.de/wp-content/plugins/male-vs-female-cannabis-seeds-595.jpg


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the visual Green Fang it sure is a lot easier with visuals rather that trying to explain it!


----------

